# New DR. Cronk.



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked this one up a couple of months ago. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 18, 2014)

That is the first hutch I can remember seeing with DR. embossed. Neat!


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 18, 2014)

Dr. Cronk what an interesting name...  Nice hutch!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2014)

And his first name was Munson? I can see that as a last name.

Cronk Munson ? (Cronk & Black), res Port Huron, Mich.
Cronk & Black (Munson ? Cronk, S Ladue Black), Mnfrs
Dr Cronk's Sarsaparilla Beer, Saginaw bet 6th and Center. 

FROM 1881 Bay city directory.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 19, 2014)

There was also a Warren Cronk billing himself as "Dr. Cronk" who operated on both sides of the Detroit-Windsor border.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2014)

I think there was a Dr Cronk Popular in Toronto possibly. LEON.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 20, 2014)

Warren Cronk would start a bottling works in Aubrun, NY; bring in a relative 
or partner to run the business, and move on to the next 
new town. By August 1849, Munson C. Cronk had moved 
to Auburn. Munson was 20 years old. The first Auburn 
directory of 1857 shows Munson living at 23 Walnut St. The 
1860 census lists Munson C. Cronk as a “beer maker,” his 
wife Eliza, as a dress maker, and their two children Anna and 
Herbert. Munson Cronk is listed as a “beer manufacturer” 
up until the 1865-66 Auburn directory. The 1867-68 Auburn 
directory lists him as a “patentee.”  Later he moved to Port Huron, Michiganand manufactured bottles there.  Here is a PDF File with lots of helpful info.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, Lots of good info in that article. LEON.  P.S. My Port Huron Stoneware Cronk below.


----------

